# Làm cha mẹ là hành trình của niềm vui bất ngờ



## Deleted member 367 (28/6/19)

Cuộc sống là hành trình chinh phục những ước mơ và điều mình thích.
Khi độc thân, bạn sẵn sàng chấp nhận rủi ro và mọi thử thách.
Khi mới lập gia đình, bạn hào hứng với cuộc sống mới cùng người bạn đời.
Khi trở thành cha mẹ, bạn thận trọng hơn vì nhiều kế hoạch cần thực hiện cho tương lai của con.

Với FWD Con vươn xa, bảo hiểm giáo dục mới, con bạn sẽ luôn vững bước trong tương lai và bạn sẽ luôn được an tâm tận hưởng cuộc sống nhiều màu sắc cùng con.

Vì mục tiêu mang lại sự yên tâm tuyệt đối cho cha mẹ yên tâm, Công ty bảo hiểm FWD Việt Nam đã giới thiệu sản phẩm bảo hiểm giáo dục FWD Con vươn xa. Đây là sản phẩm bảo hiểm giáo dục được giới thiệu với mong muốn mang đến cho các bậc phụ huynh sự an tâm tối đa về tương lai con trẻ và hân hoan “vui sống trọn mỗi ngày”. Và giờ đây, con bạn sẽ luôn vững bước trong tương lai và bạn luôn được an tâm tận hưởng cuộc sống nhiều màu sắc, để con vươn xa đến thế giới rộng lớn bên ngoài, đảm bảo tương lai cho con ngay từ hôm nay với hợp đồng bảo hiểm FWD Con vươn xa.
Sản phẩm bảo hiểm giáo dục FWD Con vươn xa đem đến những quyền lợi thiết thực cho các gia đình:
- Ngay từ năm thứ 2, khách hàng sẽ được chi trả quyền lợi tiền mặt với định kỳ mỗi 2 năm.
- Cung cấp quỹ học vấn đảm bảo 150% số tiền bảo hiểm. Ngoài ra, khách hàng còn được chi trả các khoản lãi tích lũy trong suốt thời hạn hợp đồng.
- Cung cấp sự bảo vệ tối đa cho ba mẹ với quyền lợi chi trả lên đến 300% số tiền bảo hiểm.
- Trong mọi trường hợp rủi ro, kế hoạch học vấn cho con vẫn được bảo đảm.
Các bậc cha mẹ cũng có thể chủ động tham gia thêm các sản phẩm bổ trợ khác với mức phí bảo hiểm hợp lý để gia tăng bảo vệ cho cả gia đình trong một hợp đồng.

*Minh họa quyền lợi*
Anh Vui 35 tuổi, và con trai anh 0 tuổi. Anh Vui dự định cho con du học năm 18 tuổi với chi phí ước tính 150 triệu/năm.
Anh Vui tham gia FWD Con vươn xa với STBH 300 triệu.
Phí BH: 28,8 triệu/năm
Thời gian đóng phí: 18 năm
Tổng phí đóng: 28,8 * 18 năm = 518,4 triệu
Quyền lợi (QL) ưu việt Anh Vui được nhận:




Nếu có tình huống không mong muốn xảy ra với bố hoặc mẹ



Lưu ý: Các số liệu trình bày chỉ mang tính chất ước tính. Đơn vị tính là VNĐ 
Hãy Gọi Ms Chau - *0386984553* để cùng chia sẻ về chăm lo học vấn cho con nhé.


----------

